# Dudley Moore satirizes Britten and Pears and Brecht/Weill



## Guest

Here's Dudley at his brilliant best. Pity he ever went on to Hollywood - a tragedy. This spoof is spot-on and funny! He's got Britten and Pears just right.

He also satirizes Brecht and Weill and this is hilarious too.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Almost makes up for Arthur and to think that Derek and Clive still lay in the future...........


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Almost makes up for Arthur and to think that Derek and Clive still lay in the future...........


"Arthur" has some terribly funny lines, but I felt sorry for Moore as he became a parody of himself. A gifted musician of the highest order, he pandered to the lowest common denominator for filthy luca!! And in so doing he destroyed his inner self. Shakespeare would have made much of it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ very true- could make an interesting play - note I nominated Dudley in my top ten composers of all time .......... a bit tongue in check but still.

Refer post #18 Your Top 10 Composers - In Order 

1. Edgard Varese (Quality not Quantity I say)
2. Frank Zappa
3. John Milton Barrett
4. David Hirschfelder
5. Betty Beath
6. Harry Partch
7. Alberto Zelman
8. Larry (Lazarus or Lazar) Sitsky
9. Stockhausen
10. Dudley Moore (just for the humour element and I sure he would have made a good composer...)


----------



## Guest

The only one of those composers I've heard of apart from Stockhausen, and apart from Varese, is Hirschfelder - particularly his score for 'Shine' (which film I taught for high school Advanced English!). Oh, and Larry Sitsky (the Aussie). In short, I've heard of a few of them!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Cool the rest of the ones you don't know are Aussie too lol, except for Harry Partch the american Outside Composer - as per below:

3. John Milton Barrett- 
5. Betty Beath
7. Alberto Zelman


----------



## Lunasong

I have a book that features Dudley Moore and Sir Georg Solti called _Orchestra!_ that is a written companion to a television series they did. Whilst I am not familiar with the series, the book is factually accurate and a delight to read with large full-page color photographs.

_We're going to feature an instrument which doesn't normally appear in the orchestra, except in modern times, the piano, which we devote a whole programme to because I like to play it._
Dudley Moore


----------



## ptr

Lunasong said:


> I have a book that features Dudley Moore and Sir Georg Solti called _Orchestra!_ that is a written companion to a television series they did. Whilst I am not familiar with the series, the book is factually accurate and a delight to read with large full-page color photographs.


Saw that series when it ran 20 years ago, remember it as not "bad at all", at the time I had no idea about Moore's credentials as a pianist, if you get a chance to see it it well worth a few hours! (even if it does not bring "anything" new to the table for the average Classical buff).

I liked the clip above, but mostly for the Weill/Brecht salute!

/ptr


----------



## quack

Before I was ever interested in classical music I saw that video of Dudley and i've never been able to take Peter Pears seriously as a singer. Any recording of his, no matter how profound or tragic sounds comical to me. Damn you Dudley for being so funny.


----------

